# 08002217700  10€ l Tankgutschein von Aral



## Frank 11112 (24 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wir hatte gestern einen Pinganruf von der 08002217700. Wenn man zurückruft, wird über eine Bandansage ein 10€ Tankgutschen versprochen.  Dazu soll man die Taste 1 und 9 drücken.
Danach kommt der Hinweis, dass ab jetzt über die Telefonrechnung 9,90€ pro Woche berechnet werden.

Ist die Nummer schon bekannt?

LG Frank


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Mir noch nicht bekannt, klingt aber nach einem ganz ausgesuchten Schwindel. In der Art gabs ja schon mehr, nur das konkrete Beispiel ist (mir) neu.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Juni 2011)

Frank 11112 schrieb:


> 08002217700 ... Ist die Nummer schon bekannt?


Hier nicht, aber wende dich doch an die zuständige Behörde und zeige dort den Sachverhalt an: https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cl...l;jsessionid=03E5E382E81E8B144C83F9C5DE736C04

Es wäre toll, wenn du dich hier wieder melden und berichten würdest, was dann auf der Telefonrechnung steht.


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2011)

Technisch läuft das genauso wie ein Voice-Abo.
Dahinter steckt sofortgewinn49.de
Wenn man anruft wird eine Aktivierung des 10,- Euro Tankgutschein durch Druck der Tasten 1 und 9 versprochen. Nach einer kurzen Pause dann der Hinweis das man sich mit dem Gewinneintragungsdienst für weiter 9,90 massig zusätzliche Chancen sichere.
Kein Hinweis auf das Widerrufsrecht erst in den AGB was natürlich nicht ausreicht. den Preishinweis bekommt man auch nicht mit, wenn man sofort nach Aufforderung die 1+9 drückt.

Bin ja mal gespannt wer von den beiden üblichen Verdächtigten unter den Telefonunternehmen den Forderungseinzug betreibt.


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wer von den beiden üblichen Verdächtigten unter den Telefonunternehmen den Forderungseinzug betreibt.


Ich vermute, wir werden es erfahren...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2011)

Ja, dringend Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur. Übrigens ist hier deren Impressum mit einer 01805-Nummer.
http://sofortgewinn49.de/content.php?seite=impressum

Eine 01805-Nummer ohne deutlichen Preishinweis zu betreiben, gibt Ärger, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur davon erfährt. Einfach mal die Impressumsseite aufrufen und nach dem deutlichen Preishinweis schauen. Da wird ja sicher einer sein, sonst gäbe es ja Ärger, würde es jemand der Bundesnetzagentur erzählen. Und Ärger für solche Anbieter will doch keiner hier, oder?

In den AGB (die hier "agbs" heißen) ist der Preishinweis so, wie er sein soll.
http://sofortgewinn49.de/content.php?seite=agbs


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Der Anhang gibt hier einen Fehler!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich vermute, wir werden es erfahren...


ja. Vielleicht auch im Fernsehen. Aber mich interessiert's nicht die Bohne 
(essen Schweinchens nicht Bohnen?)
@Heiko: Im Anhang (screenshot) stand der Name, daher gelöscht.
http://sofortgewinn49.de/content.php?seite=impressum

jetzt stimmt es, ich muß mich an die neue Software erst gewöhnen...

Den Namen habe ich jetzt unleserlich gemacht, der Preishinweis für die 01805 ist unverändert


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2011)

Ich hab den Link aus dem Posting genommen, hat eh ins Leere geführt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2011)

AK Consulting, aha:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ntur-telefonrechnung.34038/page-8#post-325385

s.a.
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/ak-consulting49.com


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2011)

http://sofortgewinn49.de/content.php?seite=contract


> Bitte richten sie alle Anfragen rund um Millionengewinn.tv an diese E-Mail Adresse.


Millionengewinn.tv ist dann bekannt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2011)

Na, wenigstens eine korrekte Anschrift
http://www.millionengewinn.tv/impressum.html

AK-Consulting GmbH
Oststraße 84
40210 Düsseldorf

E-Mail: [email protected]
Telefon: 0800 - 111 2 111 [ach, das ist deren Telefonnummer?]
Geschäftsführer: J.Sch.
Amtsgericht Düsseldorf HRB: 60573
Ust-IdNr: DE257073946

Könnte mal eben jmd in Düsseldorf die Gesellschafterauszüge besorgen? Oder jemanden darum bitten?


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2011)

Das Postfach in Rosenheim gehört der Fäustle-Bande:

http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...c.r_pw.&fp=f934eb58809bac3f&biw=1469&bih=1058


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2011)

Ein Postfach-Mitnutzer: http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=www.aktiv-fuer-sie.com


> *DNS admin* amircea#support-and-service.com


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2011)

Eine gute Zusammenfassung findet sich unter

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Aral-Sofortgewinn49-AK-Consulting-08002217700


> Betroffene Verbraucher sollten folgenden Artikel lesen:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Abzocke_...iel-Werbeanruf
> 
> und die dortigen Hinweise beachten.


----------



## truelife (29 Juni 2011)

Liebe User von computerbetrug.de,

dem Antispam e.V. (http://www.antispam-ev.de) liegt eine Presseanfrage zu den Ping-Anrufen der 08002217700 vor. Er werden Verbraucher gesucht, die die 08002217700 zurückgerufen haben und deren Telefonrechnung nun mit 9,90€ pro Woche belastet wird. Im Auftrag eines Journalistenbüros, die für ein Magazin eines deutschen Privatsender produzieren, werden deutschlandweit Personen gesucht, die bereit sind, vor der Kamera den Vorgang (Ping-Anruf, Rückruf, Ansage-Text, Rechnung) wiederzugeben.

Es wir gebeten, Kontakt über einen der folgenden Wege aufzunehmen:

per Privatnachricht in diesem Forum
unter der hier: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Impressum angegebenen Mailadresse
oder einfach via Mail an truelife[at]antispam[punkt]de
Nach erfolgter Kontaktaufnahme wird der Kontakt zwischen Ihnen (dem betroffenen Verbraucher) und dem Journalisten aufgebaut.

[modedit by Hippo: Beitrag nochmal kopiert und oben festgetackert mit Link hierher]


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir erlaubt, den PN-Punkt mit einem passenden Link zu versehen.


----------



## truelife (29 Juni 2011)

Merci...


----------



## ani1985 (5 Juli 2011)

Ich wurde gerade von der +4940999999957 angerufen. Es meldete sich eine Dame von SofortGewinn49 und sagte mir, dass ich einen Aral-Gutschein gewonnen habe, den ich mir abholen kann indem ich die 08002217700 anrufe.

Nachdem ich hier erstmal geschaut habe, um welche Nummer es sich handelt, habe ich die Nummer angerufen, darauf bedacht, keine Nummern zu drücken. Es wurde mir allerdings vor der Aufforderung die 1+9 zu drücken mitgeteilt, dass ich zusätzlich die tolle Möglichkeit nutze mit wöchentlich 9,95€ an weiteren Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen. Dann habe ich aufgelegt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juli 2011)

ani1985 schrieb:


> ....habe ich die Nummer angerufen, darauf bedacht, keine Nummern zu drücken. Es wurde mir allerdings vor der Aufforderung die 1+9 zu drücken mitgeteilt, dass ich zusätzlich die tolle Möglichkeit nutze mit wöchentlich 9,95€ an weiteren Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen. Dann habe ich aufgelegt.


Pass auf deine nächste Telefonrechnung auf! Man liest, dass diese 9,95 pro Woche auch berechnet wurden, obwohl man keinerlei Nummer gedrückt hat.
Tante Google kennt diese Bimmelfirma bereits.

In diesem Fall wäre interessant zu wissen, wer da im Auftrag der Gewinnbimmler den Betrag über die Telefonrechnung in Rechnung stellt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man liest, dass diese 9,95 pro Woche auch berechnet wurden, obwohl man keinerlei Nummer gedrückt hat.


Das soll sich der Herr O. (oder der E*) mal beim Herrn aka-aka trauen, dann gibt's Saures....... Mit der Faustus des aka, quasi.......
Immerhin lief *zufällig* das Aufnahmegerät...


----------



## truelife (5 Juli 2011)

Ich möchte nocheinmal darauf hinweisen, das aktuell durch die Presse Betroffene der Masche gesucht werden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/tankgutschein-presseanfrage-via-antispam-truelife.35446/


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Juli 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das soll sich der Herr O. (oder der E*) mal beim Herrn aka-aka trauen, dann gibt's Saures....... Mit der Faustus des aka, quasi.......


Aufpassen, dass du nicht ein "Bohne"nschreiben erhältst, du hättest seinen "überaus ehrenwerten Mandanten" mit "Faustus"schlägen massiv gedroht.....


----------



## Theo (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat die Rufnummer abgeschaltet.

Link
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html

LG Theo


----------



## theo (25 Juli 2011)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Pass auf deine nächste Telefonrechnung auf! Man liest, dass diese 9,95 pro Woche auch berechnet wurden, obwohl man keinerlei Nummer gedrückt hat.
> Tante Google kennt diese Bimmelfirma bereits.
> 
> In diesem Fall wäre interessant zu wissen, wer da im Auftrag der Gewinnbimmler den Betrag über die Telefonrechnung in Rechnung stellt.



Haben heute unsere Fernmelderechnung bekommen. Als Beiträge anderer Anbieter ist dort die NEXT ID technologies GmbH und die  Artikelnummer 82583 aufgeführt.

mfg


----------



## Hippo (25 Juli 2011)

Dann informierst Du Deinen Anbieter darüber daß Du keine Drittanbieterdienste in Anspruch genommen hast (wenn es denn so ist), buchst die Telefonrechnung zurück und überweist den unstrittigen Betrag ohne Drittanbieter (vorsicht - MwSt. berücksichtigen)
Gleichzeitig forderst Du ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach § 45 TkG an.
Möglicherweise bist Du mit Deiner Meldung an den Telefonanbieter noch so rechtzeitig dran daß sogar nur der unstrittige Betrag abgebucht wird.
Inwieweit bist Du von der Nummer *08002217700 *betroffen, steht die auf der Telefonrechnung bei der Next ID?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2011)

Über diese ominösen "ALNs" (Artikel- und Leistungsnummern) (ALNR) machen die "unschuldig mitverdienenden Telefonfirmen" ein großes Geheimnis. Next ID hatte mal eine Abfrageseite, aber die funktioniert anscheinend nicht (mehr)
https://secure.rechnungsinfo.de/inhaber/index.html

evtl. hier schauen
https://nevue.nexnet.de/odin2/login.htm?vnb=050


----------



## Frank 500 (28 Juli 2011)

Theo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat die Rufnummer abgeschaltet.
> 
> ...



Die machen aber schon mit neuen Rufnummern weiter. Bei der Bundesnetzagentur waren die Rufnummer 091113137317 und 08002274422 noch nicht bekannt.
Siehe Link  http://www.tellows.de/num/091113137317
Siehe Link  http://www.tellows.at/num/080022744220
Frank


----------



## Dummy (29 September 2011)

Diese eingehende Rufnummer: 04069353980 und diese: 08005889364 (unter der man dann innerhalb 10 min. anrufen solle) offensichtlich auch noch nicht. 

Mal ehrlich, wer glaubt denn, dass Aral einfach mal so 10€ Gutscheine am Telefon verschenkt. Die Dame am Telefon meinte auf Rückfragen es kann auch sehr gut eine andere Tankstelle gewesen sein, wo man sich möglicherweise für ein Gewinnspiel registriert hat.


----------



## Dummy (29 September 2011)

Leider hat sich ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen, die anrufende Nummer lautete korrekt: 040696353980


----------



## mini (29 September 2011)

Hatte eben auch einen Anruf von 040696353980 und sollte innerhalb 10 Minuten die kostenlose Nummer 08005889364 anrufen. Bei der Nachfrage, wer mir denn den Gutschein schenkt habe ich keine überzeugende Antwort erhalten. Dann habe ich noch nachgefragt, ob das mit irgendwelchen Verträgen in Verbindung steht. Was dann sofort mit nein beantwortet wurde. Doch warum wollte sie dann auch noch meinen Vornamen wissen ? Habe dann lieber die Finger davon gelassen und gegooglet was das ist


----------



## Sumse (30 September 2011)

Die Nummer 040696353980 hat heute bei mir auch angerufen, aber aufgelegt, als mein AB dran ging. Kurze Zeit später rief dann die 02119933142 an, hatte glücklicherweise schon den AB deaktiviert. Das Problem hatte ich mit einer anderen Nummer im letzten Jahr schonmal, leider durfte ich damals erfahren, dass die Bundesnetzagentur herzlich wenig macht (Zitat:"Die Nummer, die im Display erscheint, muss nicht die sein, die anruft. Wenden Sie sich bitte an den Anschlussinhaber XY"), daher werde ich bald mal wieder meine Trillerpfeife rauskramen, sollte der Terror jetzt von Neuem losgehen.


----------



## Hippo (30 September 2011)

Trillerpfeife ist Körperverletzung!
Gibts was nervigeres ...
Leg den Telefonhörer hier daneben 
Das hat noch kein CCA komplett überstanden.
Damit nervst Du ihn UND es kostet ihn Zeit in der er schon niemand anders abzocken kann


----------



## Shawnie (4 Oktober 2011)

Offensichtlich gibt es schon wieder neue Nummern.
Ich hab grade auch so einen Anruf wegen einem Aral-Gutschein bekommen.

Die Nummer lautet: 040/696 351 594

Die Nummer zur "Aktivierung" des Gutscheins lautet: 0800/589 0761

Wie gut, dass es Google gibt...


----------



## Bruchi (6 Oktober 2011)

Auch die 040/696351393 ruft an.
Die Nr., die man anrufen soll begann mit 080004......den Rest habe ich mir nicht gemerkt, da es mir gleich wie Nepp vorkam.


----------



## Theo 100 (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
 Hatte heute erneut einen Anruf mit einer Bandansage. Es geht um das Große Dankeschön Tankstellen Gewinnpiel. Mein Anrufbeantworter hat vermutlich für mich den Vertragsabschluss übernommen. Auf der Telefonrechnung der Telekom ist alle 10 Tage eine Position über 8,36€ aufgeführt.

LG Theo 100


----------



## Teleton (8 Oktober 2011)

Über welchen Anbieter wird das denn abgerechnet? Steht das unter Beträge anderer Anbieter?


----------



## Charlotte6309 (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin ich froh, dass ich Eure Beiträge gefunden habe... Hatte gerade einen solchen Anruf 11:15, 12.10.11, mit der Zusicherung, es handele sich lediglich um einen Gewinn-Gutschein für ARAL in Höhe von 10 Euro. Auf mein genervtes Fragen hin, dass dort doch sicher ein Vertrag "dranhinge", sonst schenke man mir sicher nix, sagte mir die "freundliche" Dame, "Nein, Nein, wir schenken Ihnen tatsächlich etwas...." es sei auf gar keinen Fall mit weiteren Kosten oder Verträgen verbunden... bla bla. Sie gäbe mir jetzt noch eine Telefon-Nr., das wäre alles völlig in Ordnung...  Ich müsse lediglich, allerdings zwingend innerhalb der nächsten 10 Minuten (schnell, schnell!!! schon unseriös!!!), dort anrufen, damit es wirksam würde und der Tank-Gutschein würde mir dann in den nächsten paar Tagen zugesandt werden. 
Solche Leute, die einen solchen Telefonjob machen, wissen doch ganz genau, dass durch sie die Leute besch....en werden, kein bisschen Gewissen!!!!! Ärgerlich alles sowas!!!!!!
Auch die Uhrzeit ist ja interessant, da sind wahrscheinlich eher die "Frauen" zuhause und die kann man erfahrungsgemäß wahrscheinlich eher über den Tisch ziehen... :-(( oder ältere Menschen eben... Verbrecherbande!!!
Die Telekom macht sich auch mit schuldig!!!! Wieso fangen die solche Nummern nicht ab... verdienen eben auch dran!!! Tango Corrupti!!!!0800, 049.... seit Wochen probieren die das, heute sind sie durchgekommen.
Ich habe selbstverständlich dort nicht zurückgerufen, sondern erst mal gründlich gegoogelt  Freu mich schon drauf, wenn die "Gute" hier wieder anruft, da sie noch nix an mir verdienen konnte... Die mach ich rund!!!!!!!!!
Charlotte


----------



## BenTigger (12 Oktober 2011)

Charlotte, wir ziehen den Hut vor dir und deiner Aufmerksamkeit und deinem gesunden Misstrauen. Wenn doch alle so wären... dann gäbs keine Abzocker.


----------



## mephisto (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo!
Wurde auch gerade angerufen von Nr 0911 27586007. Mir wurde auch gesagt dass ich einen 10 Euro Gutschein gewonnen habe. Allerdings hat wohl die Nummer gewechselt. Lautet jetzt 0800 5892714.Hab nicht angerufen sondern erst hier geschaut. Schön dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## Hippo (12 Oktober 2011)

Rückmeldung daß es Sinn macht uns die Zeit hier für das Forum um die Ohren zu hauen tut einfach gut!


----------



## ojeoje (14 Oktober 2011)

mephisto schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wurde auch gerade angerufen von Nr 0911 27586007. Mir wurde auch gesagt dass ich einen 10 Euro Gutschein gewonnen habe. Allerdings hat wohl die Nummer gewechselt. Lautet jetzt 0800 5892714.Hab nicht angerufen sondern erst hier geschaut. Schön dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## ojeoje (14 Oktober 2011)

... die sind echt schnell oder haben mehrere Nummern am Start, damit sie in Foren wie diesen nicht sofort gefunden werden (deshalb max. 10 min). Ich wurde gerade von der *040/6963539431* angerufen und sollte innerhalb der nächsten *10 Minuten* die *kostenlose 0800/5895116* anrufen. Jetzt vergewissern sich die Leute gleich noch, ob man offentlichlich darauf reinfällt und lassen sich die Ruf-Nr. noch einmal vorlesen, was ich natürlich auch brav getan habe. Dann erhält man noch einen *Freischaltcode,* die *19* und los gehts. Habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht, für 10€ mache ich keine Experimente. Also Leute, *seid wachsam*!


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2011)

Freischaltcode ist lustig. Mit der 1+9  bestätigt man -angeblich- bei Voice-Abos den Vertrag um 10,- € im 10-Tagesabo zu zahlen.
Nochmal die Frage, über welchen Anbieter taucht das auf der Rechnung auf?


----------



## and (25 Oktober 2011)

Bin auch von diesem Thema betroffen. ich denke,das ich einen fehler gemacht habe und den tankgutschein eingelöst habe.
was mach ich nun?


----------



## Teleton (25 Oktober 2011)

Erstmal die nächste Telefonrechnung abwarten, da steht dann der Anbieter drauf der die Abrechnung vornimmt gegenüber dem dann auch die Einwendungen erhoben werden können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2011)

siehe "Bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen"



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die BNetzA hat für die Produkt-IDs 91960, 91994, 92022, 92023, 92024 die Rechnungslegung und das Inkassieren verboten.
> 
> Nach etwas Rätselraten kam heraus, dass es sich wohl um die Aral-Gutscheine handelte (Next ID).
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/08002217700-10€-l-tankgutschein-von-aral.35383/
> ...


 
Bereits im Juli wurden die verwickelten 0800er abgeklemmt

"
08002274422, 08002217711, 08002217744, 08000112122, 08005890270, 08006644537 Spam Telefon Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 29.07.2011
"


----------



## Theo (28 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hatte gestern den Anruf eines Callcenters, zur Aktivierung eines kostenlosen
10€ Gutschein von Media Markt soll man die 0800666464804 anrufen und die Tasten 1+9 drücken. Erst wenn man zurück ruft und die Tasten drückt, wird der Preis von 9,90€/alle 14 Tage genannt. Ich habe die Rufnummer der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Laut deren Hotline ist die Stammnummer, die 08006664648. Abgerechnet wird wohl über die Telefonrechnung.
LG Theo


----------



## Theo (29 Dezember 2011)

Theo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatte gestern den Anruf eines Callcenters, zur Aktivierung eines kostenlosen
> 10€ Gutschein von Media Markt soll man die 0800666464804 anrufen und die Tasten 1+9 drücken. Erst wenn man zurück ruft und die Tasten drückt, wird der Preis von 9,90€/alle 14 Tage genannt. Ich habe die Rufnummer der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Laut deren Hotline ist die Stammnummer, die 08006664648. Abgerechnet wird wohl über die Telefonrechnung.
> LG Theo


 

Hallo.

auf der Telefonrechnung ist die Firma mr next id und die Produkt ID: 050 91614 aufgeführt.
auf der letzten Rechnung stand noch die Produkt ID: 050 91960.

LG Theo


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2011)

Für die andere Nummer (91960) hat man das Inkasso verboten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bundesnetzagenturmaßnahmen.28159/page-4#post-339985

Jetzt nimmt man wieder eine neue Nummer. Frag mal die BnetzA, wie lange sie sich von mr next id und den Ganoven verarschen lassen will. In meinen Augen ist das der Versuch, den erkennbaren Willen der BnetzA, solche Abrechnungen _prinzipiell _nicht zuzulassen, zu ignorieren. Solche Firmen gehören in Grund und Boden geklagt. Flensburger Schattenwelt.

Vielleicht helfen Dir auch die Flensburger Rotarier weiter, kuck mal hier
http://rotary-berufs-info.de/veranstaltungsorte.html

Was sollen denn nach Ansicht der Rotarier die Schüler von M.R. lernen? Wie man Behörden austrickst? Prima - und den Lehrgang "Steuern hinterziehen sparen offshore" gibt's dazu?

Und unsere Politiker? Schauen zu, solange es am Büffet genügend Leckereien gibt?
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/58505...y-zeigen-die-zukunft-der-mobilen-gesellschaft



> Die mr. next id hat ein mobiles Ticketportal für die o2 World entwickelt und für relevante Smartphones optimiert. Im Rahmen des IT-Gipfels am 6. Dezember in München präsentierte Telefonica Germany den zahlreichen Besuchern, wie der Kauf eines Handytickets ... funktioniert. ...
> Das Verfahren wurde auch Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel, dem Minister für Wirtschaft & Technologie Philipp Rösler und dem bayerischen Ministerpräsidenten Horst Seehofer präsentiert.
> (...)
> Das Bezahlen per Smartphone gilt als eine der interessantesten mobilen Anwendungen der Zukunft. ... "*Schon in Kürze werden die Geräte die echte Geldbörse ersetzen.*"


Und mit den Wegelagerern, die sich an der Geldbörse vergreifen, macht man halbe-halbe?

PS: Die Schnarrenberger war auch da
http://www.bayern.de/Fotoreihen-.1589.10361334/einzel.htm?imgnr=5


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2011)

Es geht um ein Onlinemagazin "E-Magazin", ein "Gewinn- und Lifestylemagazin" mit Kochrezepten usw.
Die ("UNSERE" (!)) Servicehotline ist 01805481999, das ist offenbar eine Servicehotline der Next-ID (zumindest gibt Next ID offenbar diese Nummer an)
http://www.teltarif.ch/forum/x-festnetz/150-25.html

Die Nummer führt aber auch zum Impressum einer bekannten Firma
http://facto24.de/2011/06/28/sofortgewinn49-arger-mit-unseriosen-anrufen/

...und wenn man sich informieren will über das Voice-Abo, dann schickt einen Google hierher ins Forum, oder zu denen da

Na, wenn das mal Zufall ist...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2011)

> Unter der Rufnummer 01805 – 48 1999 (0,14 Cent/min aus dem dt. Festnetz) kann dieses Abo problemlos und unabhängig von der Bestellnummer gekündigt werden. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Kündigung von dem Anschluss erfolgen muss, an dem auch das Abo abgeschlossen wurde.
> Es grüßt Sie
> Die Sachbearbeiterin
> NEXT ID technologies Team


 
Die Anrufer behaupten, dass dies IHRE Servicenummer sei, also ist für einen Angerufenen (mr) Next ID der verantwortliche Anbieter. Spannend. Da können die Flensburger jetzt sicher auf Unterlassung klagen und dabei bitte schön auch gleich die Hintermänner bekannt geben


----------



## Theo (8 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Pressemitteilung der Sta-Frankfurt zu der Firma Telomax und zum Aral Tankgutschein.

Link:
http://www.sta-frankfurt.justiz.hes...2222-3333-4444-100000005003&overview=true.htm
Mfg
Theo


----------



## Torvald (7 Dezember 2017)

Diese Nummer ist immer noch aktiv und klingelt weiter. Aber es gibt keine so schlechten Bewertungen.
https://www.werruft.info/telefonnummer/08002217700/


----------



## Nanni (8 Dezember 2017)

Die Bewertungen sind genauso alt wie die Nummer selbst. Das neue Datum zeigt nur, wann die Seite aufgerufen wurde, mehr nicht.


----------

